# Reel cleaning must haves



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

I started out with one of the kits from academy to clean my chronarch but the sprays and oils are gone and I'm needing to restock as I started cleaning friends and family reels. I was wondering if y'all could help me put together a good cleaning kit?
What oils do you use, what tools, what cleaning solution? I don't clean any reels for money just because it's a fun hobby so thanks for any advice.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Man there is a TON of stuff you can buy if you wanted too.

Lots of reading on here http://forums.tackletour.com/viewforum.php?f=30

But to start out get some good wiha tools for the screws, then get some cheap ones like these.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-Precision-Screwdriver-Set-7-Piece-67123H/204314904

or

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-8-...-and-Philips-Screwdriver-Set-71281H/204664388

Also get this tool for nuts.

8 in 1 Reel Tool from smooth drag. Also maybe a small cresent or a 10mm nut driver. You don't want crappy pliers with teeth on them for nuts.

then for oils, I like rem oil for spool bearings, then corrosionx for other bearings. Get cals drag grease for the drags and for heavier grease, get some penn and if you want it lighter, cut it with corrosionx.

I think that's a good start.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Get a good set of gunsmith driver bits. They come in all price ranges. I have Wheeler, all on Amazon. Alcohol and Q-tips for cleaning bearings and brake surfaces etc. Rocket fuel for bearing oil. Synthetic gun oil for everything else. I always have a few "retired" tooth brushes, and a big box of Scott shop rags. I recently invested in a big magnifying glass on a flexible arm with a clamp mount. Very handy. I have my gun tools and reel tools kinda all together in a roller cabinet tool box, because they overlap a lot. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Cadman (Feb 9, 2017)

I started reels cleanings 3 years ago and it has grown. I read countless pages of reel cleaning on Tackle Tour as mentioned above and have developed quite a cleaning arsenal. Here it is:

Wiha Screwdrivers, regular and phillips
Spool pin tool from Tackle Trap
TSI Oil from Smooth Drag for bearings
Rocket fuel in regular and tournament for reel bearings (I'm experimenting with oils)
Nut driver in 10 mm for most reel handles
white towel to lay parts on
small plastic cups to separate your parts so you don't lose anything
Penn blue grease for gears
Naptha for cleaning bearings
Shimano Drag grease.
Lots of paper towels
Big plastic bag to keep your reel in when you open it up, so you don't lose anything

That should get you started

I also bought an ultrasonic cleaner for bearings and reel parts.
I also use 50/50 mix of water and simple green in my ultrasonic cleaner for cleaning reel parts.


----------



## Cadman (Feb 9, 2017)

dunedawg said:


> Get a good set of gunsmith driver bits. They come in all price ranges. I have Wheeler, all on Amazon. Alcohol and Q-tips for cleaning bearings and brake surfaces etc. Rocket fuel for bearing oil. Synthetic gun oil for everything else. I always have a few "retired" tooth brushes, and a big box of Scott shop rags. I recently invested in a big magnifying glass on a flexible arm with a clamp mount. Very handy. I have my gun tools and reel tools kinda all together in a roller cabinet tool box, because they overlap a lot. Hope this helps!!


Thanks for the tip on the magnifying glass, that will definitely help.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips and suggestions this helps a lot.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Neat bearing press.

http://abchobbyusa.com/bearingmaintenancetool.aspx


----------



## Cadman (Feb 9, 2017)

Drundel said:


> Neat bearing press.
> 
> http://abchobbyusa.com/bearingmaintenancetool.aspx


Can you tell me what you would use this for in fishing reels, or how it is used. I'm wondering if I should have one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## Cadman (Feb 9, 2017)

Wow, well that is a cool invention. Thanks for the video link.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I use a Plano type lure box with built in dividers to open my reels over, just drop the parts into it, sort of keep the dirty parts on the left and move them to the right when clean and ready for reassembly, anything like this:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Plano-2-Clear-Adjustable-Divider-StowAway-Organizer-2-3700-01/20776799

I use a cheap rubber shower floor mat to use as a work surface cover as something to clean parts on and reassemble reels, the parts tend to stay on it if I drop them, and I just wipe off grease and dirt afterwords.

I use Rem Oil for spool bearings. I love the idea of corrosionx for the other bearings that just need lube and protection.

Lighter fluid in a small glass jar for cleaning bearings, swirl them around and blow them out with the compressor.

Finally I use a Harbor Freight parts cleaner with water and Simple Green, 10 squirts in the cleaner, the rest plain water.

Good thread!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*Professional cleaning kit and refills*

If you want the best,and simplest pro kit available call me i sell a complete kit for $20 and refills are available and as always each kit comes with free tech suport


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Sooner or later, you'll need to remove the bearing on your spool. Hedgehog Studios makes a special tool to remove the spool bearing retaining pin. The tool is also used to push the pin back in. It is quick and easy to use and I don't have to worry about messing up my spool. This new and improved version looks even better than the previous version that I have: http://www.hedgehog-studio.co.jp/product/2

TSI 321 for roller bearings (no longer use Hot Sauce). Shimano drag grease on drag plates. Penn grease or Yamalube Marine Grease on gears. Carburetor cleaner to blow old oil out of roller bearings. 50/50 mix Simple Green and water to soak afterwards. Corrosion X swabbing on inside of plates and exposed metal parts. White bath rug towel to work on top of. Shoe box top acts as tray for reel parts during tear down. Cigar boxes used to store tools, oils, and grease. Read Alan Tani's sight for reel repair and maintenance ideas, tips, and tricks.


----------

